# Pls help me to choose a good MB



## harimankada (May 7, 2012)

Hi,
I am upgrading my old system....
After some research i decided to buy AMD athlonII 260 processor
Pls help me to find a good mobo for the above processor.
I ve a very low budget(under3000rs).
NB:I need to connect my old IDE HDD

Thanks in advance..


----------



## devx (May 7, 2012)

Hey brother what is your TOTAL budget ? mention it so people here can suggest you better for both Procy & mobo., if i'm not wrong you'r willing to spend around 6-7k right ? AND i'm not sure whether mobo with IDE connector are now present in market


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

@ Op - most newer mobos support DDr3 ram and don't has any IDE port but you probably have DDr2 mem modules.

Anyway, try to find some Am2+ mobos with DDr2 ram support and IDE port - there's some model from Asus, gigabyte, biostar available though they may be hard to find.


----------



## harimankada (May 8, 2012)

Hey devx,
My total budget is as u said 6k to 7k.

Hw abt this 
AMD 3.2 GHz AM3 Athlon II 260 Processor
ASUS M4N68T-M LE V2 Motherboard(It has an IDE port)
Transcend DDR3-1333/PC3-10600 DDR3 2 GB PC RAM (JM1333KLN-2G)

is any other possible combos pls let me know.....
Pls review the above config too


----------



## Cilus (May 8, 2012)

Actually not a very good choice.
 Try to get the following:-
Intel Pentium G620 @ 3.3K
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H  @ 3.2K
Corsair 4GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @1.1K

Total 7.6K


----------



## harimankada (May 8, 2012)

Thanx for ur replies...

Actually i am looking for AM3 socket type MB(not AM2+&3+)

How abt this config?

AMD 3.2 GHz AM3 Athlon II 260 Processor
ASUS M4N68T-M LE V2 Motherboard
Transcend DDR3-1333/PC3-10600 DDR3 2 GB PC RAM (JM1333KLN-2G)

PLs do suggest some better MBs for above processor.....


----------



## devx (May 9, 2012)

^^ hey buddie., why you need an AMD procy., consider what CILUS recommended  you'll get an decent board too.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

^^ but the mobo _Cilus_ has suggested has no IDE port.

@ *harimankada* - if you have to use the IDE HDD just then go with the config you have mentioned on post no. 6 or else the rig cilus has suggested is better performer but you will need to buy a new Sata HDD though.


----------



## devx (May 9, 2012)

^^ oops my mistake., my point was actually performance.,


----------



## harimankada (May 9, 2012)

hey buddies ....

actually i am having a very tight budget ,so i can't think abt a new sata hdd
pls tell me can i go with Biostar A780L3L Motherboard
Flipkart: Biostar A780L3L Motherboard: Motherboard

it has got 512MB Shared video memory...but i am little bit confused with the quality of Biostar Mobos.

or should i go with any asus board in terms of price,quality and performance ????


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2012)

Harimankada, I understood your concern but that problem can be easily solved by just spending 500 bucks. At that price you can get a PCI card, providing IDE ports where you can connect the IDE hard drive. The gigabyte board I have suggested does have two PCI slots and can be used for this.

HEre is the Link: *Tech-Com PCI TO 1 E-Sata 2 Sata and 1 IDE ATA Card *

Another one, offering 3 SATA and 1 IDE port: *www.ebay.in/itm/PCI-3-SATA-1-IDE-2...tDomain_203&hash=item20c52e0aab#ht_2383wt_905


It is available at RS 440 and will also provide you E-SATA port. I'm not recommending Athlon II X2 processors because Pentium G620 can provide far far better performance than that at the same price point.


----------



## harimankada (May 9, 2012)

cilius:
Using such a PCI card do affect data transfer speed or booting from an IDE drive? i ve heard such issues for IDE sata converters(not PCI).


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2012)

Buddy, cheap IDE-SATA converters don't work in most of the times with IDE HDDs. The PCI card version is different and PCI slot can provide enough bandwitdh to handle IDE drivers, so no performance lag.


----------



## harimankada (Jul 9, 2012)

Frnds,
Finally i decided to change the whole system...
Following are the specs:
Intel DC g620-3.4k
Asus p8h61 mlx3- 3.1k
hynex Ram4GB -1.3K
seagate 80GB HDD sata-1.4K

HOWZ dis???
Any need of a gpu??(not gonna a big gamer :See my hdd  )


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 9, 2012)

Where you can get a 80 GB HDD . Minimum is 250 GB for 3K .


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

@ *harimankada *- get corsair DDr3 1333Mhz 4GB ram module and if you are not a gamer let's see if the onboard gfx is enough for your needs or not - yu can always add a gpu later.


----------



## harimankada (Jul 22, 2012)

thanx for the replies.....
 the specs gave me a win7 rating 4.1(for gaming perf.)

if i ve to add a graphics card which one will b the best.?(budget:2.5K)


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

don't go for a 2.5k gfx card though you can get a GT520 at that price - better tell us your maximum budget for the gfx card.


----------



## harimankada (Jul 28, 2012)

MAX 3000rs


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 28, 2012)

A GT 240 1 GB DDR5 will be between 3k-3.5k. It is enough for low res gaming. It is better than gt 520.


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

nowhere GT240 GDDR5/DDr3 is available at 3k - it's around ~3.5k and for that price OP should get either a HD5570 DDr3 or GT430 DDr3.


----------

